# Druckerproblem - Abbruch und Auftrag nicht löschbar



## mylow (22. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich bin mit meinem Problem im richtigen Forum.

Habe einen Drucker, HP 3740, der nach jeder Neuinstallation gut läuft. Einige Tage nach der Installation tritt das folgende Problem auf:

Abbruch bei der Ausgabe einer Seite
Letzer Auftrag nicht mehr löschbar, auch nicht im Printer Spooler. Wenn das wenigstens klappen würde, könnte ich mir die Neuinstallation sparen
Lösung nur über Löschung des Druckers und Neuinstallation des Treibers -aber auch nur für einige Tage
Auf anderem Rechner probiert - gleiches Problem
Besonders schnell ist das Problem beim Druck einer PDF Datei reproduzierbar

BS: Windows XP Prof. SP1
1,5 GHz PC
Anschluss des Druckers über USB

Der Treiber ist der aktuelle von HP. Jede Neuinstallation kostet viel Zeit, eigentlich bin ich soweit zu glauben, es liegt am Drucker. Aber vielleicht hat hier ja jemand von den Experten eine Idee.


----------

